

Protests across Europe may kill an anti-piracy treaty - rosser
http://www.economist.com/node/21547235

======
zalew
_Polish lawmakers: anonymously united_

to be precise, it's one party
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palikot%27s_Movement>

